# HP cartridge jam message



## tedsgal_2453 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi! I have had my hp photosmart 2610 printer for a couple of years now. I keep getting a "cartridge jam" message with instructions to clear the jam and press "ok". I have cleared all possible paper bits, etc, even dusting and trying the 'little white gear turning' on the bottom of the printer, restarting, etc. and it keeps coming up with "cartridge jam". Any ideas?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF :wave:
I'm guessing that you meant 'carriage jam" ?
If so, have a look here :

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...5&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=421139&rule=8905


----------



## tedsgal_2453 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks! I think you may be right...I have been seeing this message for hours and I guess Ididn't look!! The thing is that the carraige seems to move once you press ok. It does it's little turn, then beeps and won't print anything. I will try a couple of the suggestions from your link and get back here to let you know. I may need servicing!


----------



## tedsgal_2453 (Aug 13, 2007)

Definately a carriage jam. I was following all the instructions as given by HP and I noticed that there is a little black piece right in front of the cartridges and for some reason it isn't dropping down far enough for me to access the cartirdges. In fact as I was watching it go through it's clearing motions with my finger on the ink cartridges, it popped up and "bit my finger"..it was hard to get my finger out!! It seems to be jammed in this position.


----------



## tedsgal_2453 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well after exhausting the web advice from HP, I chatted online with a technician....(real person!)...he basically asked if I had gone through the steps. It seemed like a mechanical problem and he offered to sell me a number of reconditioned machines. 

Then the next day I tried to copy some pages bypassing the computer...it fussed a bit but went on to print over 40 pages - trouble free, and now the whole problem has resolved itself! So maybe that is the ticket....to use other features of the all-in-one...it corrected itself! Amazing!!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update and congrats on taming the beast !


----------

